# Chart for Router Bit Profiles



## Willrouter (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all: I was looking for a chart for router profiles and happened on this site. Looks interesting and will return to it often. WillRouter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Willrouter

Here's just two of them on line, you can print them out or they will send you a free catalog for your own hard copy..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html
http://freud-tools.com/routerbits.html

========


Willrouter said:


> Hi all: I was looking for a chart for router profiles and happened on this site. Looks interesting and will return to it often. WillRouter.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Will, please fill in your profile so we know where you live. This is to help find other woodworkers in your area, so we can best assist you with any problems and tell you about special events in your area.


----------

